# Source for custom made cast nets ?



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Looking to buy a brail and bag cast net for mullet.

Want panel made nets - and would prefer certain mesh sizes and weights 

Any recommendations ? 

Keith


----------



## G8ORJIM (Mar 31, 2008)

I am 64 and have thrown a cast net since I was 8. Grew up in a commercial fishing family with a history 200 years long. Used to have a man who custom made nets for me, but he is now deceased. Go to Baileys farmers market of Davis Hwy just south of Bayou blvd. They have cast nets made by Bobby Burns that throw as well al any I have ever owned, and that's a bunch.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Brunsun net's in Foley.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

campbell hardware in robertsdale stocks really nice bag and brail 7 to 12' customs.cant think of the makers name,i believe he is from bon secour.he does repairs as well.most of them are in the $150 range.


----------



## esburrell (Apr 9, 2010)

Bobby burns is as good as it gets:thumbup:


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks - will make it point to check these ou

Keith


----------



## przybylaski (Sep 10, 2011)

*Custom Cast Nets*

You may want to try Bubbleboynets.com they are located in St Augustine and sew custom cast nets.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Bobby Burns passed away but his son still makes them. They are sold at Baileys Market on Davis


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I know a guy that custom makes them to the specs you want, weight, size, mesh, ect... Let me know if you want his contact info.


----------



## jimbrown (Sep 23, 2011)

*cast nets*

There's a man on 9 & one half mile rd name Mr Joseph that builds custom nets,they look good,$13 a foot think I'm gona have him build me 1


Pinksnappertrapper said:


> I know a guy that custom makes them to the specs you want, weight, size, mesh, ect... Let me know if you want his contact info.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Call Jimmy at Johnsons cast nets. His forum name is gotmullet.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

jimbrown said:


> There's a man on 9 & one half mile rd name Mr Joseph that builds custom nets,they look good,$13 a foot think I'm gona have him build me 1


 Joes nets are great for mullet . light fast , big mesh . good mullet fishing . I sweet talked him into making me a 10 ft chain net . opened like a silver dollar . I shredded off ft Pickens and he wasn't interested in making any more chains .


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

The guy off massachusetts and w street makes a good net , most tackle shops carry his THEY ARE great to catch flounder because the way he ties the bag . when I use his nets I always seem to catch flounder .


----------



## jlwalk1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, Does Mr. Joseph have a last name? I have a bag net that needs some love....

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## jimbrown (Sep 23, 2011)

All I no him by is Mr Joseph,I'm going to try to get him to build me a 9' or 10' bag net with a chain,I like the way he ties his bag back to the net,& uses a swivel at the top.ill go to his house tomorrow & get his #, and ill take some pics of his work.of any one is interested ill try to post them or I can email them,thanks Jim brown


----------



## moontan360 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm interested in this as well. I bought a net at Grays and I've been nothing but dissapointed with it.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

who makes a good bait net? 1/2" mesh?


----------



## jimbrown (Sep 23, 2011)

Size bait net are you looking for,you can text me if it would be quicker


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

Deffinetly talk to Jimmy at Johnson nets. All his are hand made and he uses really good materials. I have both bags and brail nets from him and love them. I have a 12 foot 1/2 mesh bait that opens easy and always catches tons of bait with. It's worth the money to get a custom made net. It will last longer and you will be much happier with it in the end.
His number is 432-5262


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm looking for a ten footer..


----------



## Dew2fish (Oct 23, 2007)

He can make what ever size you want. He may even already have one made. Give him a call


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

jlwalk1 said:


> Hey, Does Mr. Joseph have a last name? I have a bag net that needs some love....
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff


Joe Joseph , I think its 476-0836.


----------



## jlwalk1 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Thanks for the Info!*



longcut said:


> Joe Joseph , I think its 476-0836.


Thanks for the info-I'll check into it!


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

He's also a catch's a lot of mullet .


----------



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

Archie Jones off Gulf Beach Hwy on Sans Ave.


----------



## mullet slayer (Aug 5, 2009)

If in Baldwin I also recommend Brunsun's in Foley, good people.


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Support your local netmakers .


----------

